# Ossabaw Hog Hunt



## Astro20 (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone get drawed and are going on the Jan. 22-24 hog hunt? I got drawn but not sure if I'll be able to make it. I've  never been to Ossabaw Island before, does anyone have any experience or opinions on it, thanks!


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to beat you down, but why do people apply for a quota hunt and then not go.  Every hunt it seems 30% of the people dont show up.  All this does is make everyone else that applied wait another year that didnt get selected. Just burns me up.  I would recommend you go, it is a very unique hunt and very scenic.  they should just make the hunt tickets transferable.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 18, 2008)

I was on the early October deer hunt--my third trip to the island.That place is infested with hogs!! There were 4 of us in my group and we killed a bunch of critters! Do yourself a favor and go on the hunt if possible.The island is beautiful--- a very unique place to hunt.


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 18, 2008)

DB, I applied with a group of friends and have every intention on going, one of the guys in our group has been before a few times, and he figured we would end up getting rejection notices this time. Well we got drawn, and  I've gotten an unexspected scheduled commitment at work that I was told I could not miss  and it may fall on two days of this hunt. I'm hoping scheduling is the following week, and I'll get to go. If I don't get to go I would love to be able to transfer my spot to someone else! 
Like I said I've never been and was trying to get some other opinions  about the Island and the hunt, I know it's a beautiful place I've seen pics that my buddy took while they were there. I definately would not apply if I did'nt intend on going! 
  And I'm always looking for something to put in my SMOKER!


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 21, 2008)

Got a letter in the mail yesterday from a marina in Richmond Hill, quoting a round trip price of $60 to carry us to the island, that's per person! Is this a good deal, or are there any other options to get to the Island, such as other boat ramps if we took our own boat. Any info would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 22, 2008)

Astro20 said:


> Got a letter in the mail yesterday from a marina in Richmond Hill, quoting a round trip price of $60 to carry us to the island, that's per person! Is this a good deal, or are there any other options to get to the Island, such as other boat ramps if we took our own boat. Any info would be appreciated thanks!



That is such a ripoff!!!  I have taken my own boat three times there just because i am of the tred barta mentality, like to do it the hard way.  You can launch out of Kilkenny's marina,  yellow bluff fish camp, or Sunbury public ramp, or Ft. Mcallister.  If your not familiar with boating and channels, pay for the ride out.  Do not try doing this at night if you dont have gps, and if you havent first done it during daylight.  The inlet to the island is narrow, and its in the marsh and there are many "false" inlets that look the same.  First time out there i couldnt find the right inlet and almost ran out of gas.  You have to cross an open span of water where its open to the ocean, so weather depending it could be rough.  If you have a jon boat, be careful of your freeboard, because with all your gear, plus people, it wouldnt take much waves to cause your problems.  Leaving from Kilkennys will give you a path where your driving into the waves.  Yellow bluff you will cross the open spans of water so the waves will be hitting your starboard side.  I recommend having a GPS and a map of the sound which kilkennys has for free.  *****  The tides are wicked here, and fluctuate several feet.  If you hit a sand bar, you may end up spending half a day on it waiting for a new incoming tide.  Lots of sand bars, and oyster bars.  It would definately be easier just paying for the ride and not having to worry about all this stuff.  Easy to get lost in the marsh if your not careful.  Also, you need to find out how much Kilkenny charges to launch your boat, because you need to consider that before deciding on bringing your boat instead of riding with them.  $60.00 is a crock in my opinion, but on the other hand, its easy to damage your prop on this ride, and when you factor in the pain in the butt factor, plus increased fuel towing your boat, it may be worth it.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 22, 2008)

_If I don't get to go I would love to be able to transfer my spot to someone else! _

uuuh The 24th is my Birthday!
Ft. McCallister State park( they did not charge us...Kil. charges extra to walk down the dock) has the Ramp and is not a long run. We did it fine in the fall w/ a 13 whaler loaded to the gills. Stick to the edges (shallow water) to stay out of the waves..It's no big deal.
Hogs are everywhere.

In Cases like Ossabaw where the hogs are a big problem..and they have a full time Hog killer on site...Draw transfer's should be the norm. What the big deal? notify and ID...I suppose it is toooo confusing.
cw


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys! I'm going to talk to my buddies and see what they think, and what they would like to do, again thanks for the info.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 24, 2008)

I put in for a group hunt for the Feb hunt, but haven't received notice of approval or decline yet. I've been on the island a couple times, but haven't hunted it yet. I hope my group is selected, it's a beautiful island!


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX (Dec 24, 2008)

if youy go get there the night before and try to get 18W go to the little point in the top west


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info XxDeer HunterxX, my buddy said they would allow us on the island on the 21st.


----------



## dapper dan (Dec 26, 2008)

Hopefully the guy offering the boat trips for $60 has a six pack license. If not he could be lookin at some nice fines.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 27, 2008)

dapper dan said:


> Hopefully the guy offering the boat trips for $60 has a six pack license. If not he could be lookin at some nice fines.



The guys out of Kilkenny have their licenses and have been running the parties out to Ossabaw for a very long time. They are the closest to the island dock and have pretty much had a monopoly for a long time. Several guys do take their own boats and some other services have tried getting in on the business. Last year they were charging $50 and for them to start charging $60 when gas is so cheap is ridiculous.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 27, 2008)

$60 (even per person) is a cheap piece of mind, not having to worry about your boat for 5 days streamed anchor and not to mention dragging it from central Georgia and back.
I do take my own boat for the island hunts and always worry about every trip there, back and while it's anchored. But the ramp I use for these hunts is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh Danny, I meant 10 minutes from the house!!


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought $60 was a little steep, but with no experience of the area, and like some of you guys have said, it is a little tricky because all those cuts look the same, we decided the smart thing is to pay the price. My buddy said they have bath houses with cold water only! This is going to be interesting, and my buddy said the best method on the island is to stalk?


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 27, 2008)

Stalking into the wind is by far the most productive method for hog hunting.  You can walk right up on em.  And the cold showers...  You have no idea how cold!!!  If you have heart trouble, dont take a shower or you are likely to go into cardiac arrest, no lie.  You have to mentally psych yourself out in order to stay in the shower to get the soap off.  Im cold thinking about it.


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL, I'm not looking forward to the shower situation, I'll just have to figure something out, cause I can't go without no bath! Well they say a cold shower is good for the circulation. BTW does anyone know the rules for shotguns, my buddy said they told him no slugs, only buckshot was allowed, that does'nt make any sense if true? I know on WMA hunts, no buckshot allowed. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Dec 28, 2008)

WMA regs apply for weapons and ammo.  No buckshot -- slugs only for a shotgun.


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. TR, I figured that was the case, I was'nt sure if they had special regs. for the island.


----------



## MooseZ71 (Dec 30, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> And the cold showers...  You have no idea how cold!!!  If you have heart trouble, dont take a shower or you are likely to go into cardiac arrest, no lie.  You have to mentally psych yourself out in order to stay in the shower to get the soap off.  Im cold thinking about it.



No need to fear gents! They installed a water heater for the bathrooms the week of the 2nd firearm hunt (Dec. 11-14), while we were on the island! It was amazing! And the hogs are abundant down there. I shot two and saw about 25 total for three days.


----------



## MINNERBUG (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ossabaw hog hunts*

Do they send rejection notices on the hog hunts.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 30, 2008)

MINNERBUG said:


> Do they send rejection notices on the hog hunts.



It is all online now. You would get an email notifying you of your rejection/acception status.


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 30, 2008)

Man thanks for that info. MooseZ71, thats good to hear about the hot water heater! That will make for a much better trip.

Question guys, with so many hogs on the island, have they ever had a problem with disease in the hogs? I remember a few years ago I think, there was a disease in the blood of hogs that was spreading, does anyone have any info. about this? I was told they have a Wildlife Bio. that lives on the island, and keeps a watch for things like this. Again thanks for any info.


----------



## Tim2hunt (Dec 30, 2008)

Just be selective on what you shoot.  If they look poor let it walk.  We have property in Florida that is infested with hogs.  Anyone that looks poor we shoot to try and get them out of the gene pool.  Now there are times when a Sow will look poor, just after dropping her piglets.  Most of the time you can tell a sickly hog.


----------



## c_lamb13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Milkman said:


> It is all online now. You would get an email notifying you of your rejection/acception status.



Can you send me the link to the hog hunt applications?  All that I am seeing is hunts for deer, turkey, and aligators.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 31, 2008)

Milkman said:


> It is all online now. You would get an email notifying you of your rejection/acception status.



Many of the quota hunts are still not online including the hog only hunts at Ossabaw. Others are the quail and adult/child quota hunts. 

They will be mailing out the rejections, but they are much later this year compared to other years, and WE probably won't receive them until next week.

c_lamb13, look in the regs for the hog hunt application info next year.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 31, 2008)

Danny Leigh said:


> Many of the quota hunts are still not online including the hog only hunts at Ossabaw. Others are the quail and adult/child quota hunts.
> 
> They will be mailing out the rejections, but they are much later this year compared to other years, and WE probably won't receive them until next week.
> 
> c_lamb13, look in the regs for the hog hunt application info next year.





Hey Danny,

Is it safe to assume if we didnt get a letter yet, that were not going this year?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 31, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Hey Danny,
> 
> Is it safe to assume if we didnt get a letter yet, that were not going this year?



DB, I would say that is a safe bet.  Several members in the primitive forum got acceptance letters around 12/16 and FredW called the Brunswick office to find out if the rejection letters had been sent out. It sounded like they would be sent out this week or next week. I imagine next week with the holidays.


----------



## MooseZ71 (Dec 31, 2008)

Astro20 said:


> Question guys, with so many hogs on the island, have they ever had a problem with disease in the hogs? I remember a few years ago I think, there was a disease in the blood of hogs that was spreading, does anyone have any info. about this? I was told they have a Wildlife Bio. that lives on the island, and keeps a watch for things like this. Again thanks for any info.



The hogs on the island can have a disease called Brucelosis, found in coastal populations. But it is not a huge problem. And they do not have a biologist for the island right now. The former biologist left @ May or June, but there is a hog control specialist that lives on the island and a wildlife technician that works over there. They should let you know if theres an outbreak.


----------



## dobenator (Dec 31, 2008)

Danny Leigh said:


> DB, I would say that is a safe bet.  Several members in the primitive forum got acceptance letters around 12/16 and FredW called the Brunswick office to find out if the rejection letters had been sent out. It sounded like they would be sent out this week or next week. I imagine next week with the holidays.




O well, looks like we will be going next year!!!  Probably give the wife time to forget about all the days I was in the woods this year!!!!!


----------



## rf270 (Dec 31, 2008)

What is the percentage of people drawn on the Adult/Child hunt?  Is it better or about the same as the others?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 31, 2008)

dobenator said:


> O well, looks like we will be going next year!!!  Probably give the wife time to forget about all the days I was in the woods this year!!!!!



Hopefully we'll be down there in early 2010. 


rf, I am pretty sure it takes at least 1 rejection for the a/c hunt. (for us it has)


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX (Dec 31, 2008)

We went on the A/C hunt over Thanksgiving,  it took us two years, (One rejection) to get on the hunt.  It was a blast, and most of the pigs we killed seemed to be very healthy.  I'd say be selective and try for larger pigs. You don't really get a lot of meat off the smaller ones.  Keep in mind the big boars have a thick plate of grissle over their shoulders and while they look big by the time you get past that those front shoulders are not nearly as big as they look.  Consider packing your gear in something that rolls, we used a couple of big (well cleaned)  trashcans.  They do have carts at the island that you can use to roll gear to the camp. (but you may have to wait awhile for one-the trashcan makes a nice encloseable dry pantry)  The selection of hunt sites is first come first serve, some will sleep in the parking lot at Kilkenny to be on the first boat over to the island.  The private boats will still get there ahead of you.  Site selection usually starts at the Ranger station by the campsite at 9:00 the morning of the day before the hunt starts.   Look at the Island maps on gohuntgeorgia.com  they have excellent maps including one that shows all the hunting compartments.  Walk farther from dock and get a camp site close to the bathrooms/running water/coolers etc. 
I know the Jan. hog hunts notifications have gone out, but I'm hoping the February hasn't been drawn since I put in for that one. Hope to see some of you there. It's beautiful Island and fun place to hunt.  One guy I camped next two had a good idea about the adult child hunt. He had two kids who hunted, so he had them spaced on opposite years, so each year one kid had a rejection and he takes one kid every year.  One other note, they don't care if you drag out the hogs or not...they want them shot. If you happen to gut shoot one, you may want to consider moving on to the next pig.  

The DNR folks on the island are great to work with. We were there Thanksgiving day, a time we all chose to go, they gave up the time with their families to be sure the 50 parent child units on the island were taken care of.  There aren't many "Public servants" of the caliber of these folks.  As good a use of my tax money as I have ever encountered. This is my son's logon, I think he's got a pic of two of the 4 hogs he shot.  Those boars were the two biggest killed on our hunt when we left Sat. morning, there were folks still hunting.  Most of pigs are smaller lots of little 20-40 pounders.  His field dressed 110 each.  The pigs were everywhere, we got the bigger ones near or in the marsh.   Hope it helps, good hunting. 
Kerry


----------



## Astro20 (Dec 31, 2008)

Tim2hunt, MooseZ71 and Kerry thanks for all the information guys, it sure is a big help in getting prepared for the trip!


----------



## c_lamb13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Danny Leigh said:


> Many of the quota hunts are still not online including the hog only hunts at Ossabaw. Others are the quail and adult/child quota hunts.
> 
> They will be mailing out the rejections, but they are much later this year compared to other years, and WE probably won't receive them until next week.
> 
> c_lamb13, look in the regs for the hog hunt application info next year.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey XxDeerHunterXX, I put in with a group for Feb too. I'd assume the Feb hog hunt letters haven't been sent since we haven't heard anything either. If your group and our group gets picked, we should meet up. It's great meeting fellow GON/Woody's members.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

They do the drawning for both hunts at the same time. The guys in the traditional forum got picked for the Feb hunt so it looks alot of people will be getting rejections this year.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jan 8, 2009)

There's HOT WATER in the showers now.........

good luck on your hunt.


----------



## fredw (Jan 8, 2009)

I received my rejection letter yesterday.


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX (Jan 14, 2009)

So did we, see you there next Feb.


----------



## ataylor (Jan 14, 2009)

Does any body know if there is any restrictions on magazine capacity for a gun like an AR-15  or if it legal to use a holo sight like a eotech in georgia on the island any help would be appreciated thanks?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 14, 2009)

no limit on rifle capacity (just shotguns) and the sight is fine. My dad used a holo sight on his Saiga last year on Ossabaw. Not the best for long range shooting but in close they better watch out.


----------

